
GitLab Security Release: 10.3.4, 10.2.6, and 10.1.6 - MartinodF
https://about.gitlab.com/2018/01/16/gitlab-10-dot-3-dot-4-released/
======
MartinodF
tl;dr: several vulnerabilities, including a remote code execution which
affects all GitLab versions since 8.9.0. Patches are available for 10.3, 10.2
and 10.1. There's also an alternative workaround which consists of disabling
the "GitLab export" importer from the admin settings. Vulnerability details
will be published on their blog approximately 30 days from now.

~~~
Bino
It's really bad when you need a tl:dr on a security vulnerabilities release,
it was a lot more bugs than I expected, I wonder if GitHub enterprises is just
as bad?

